# Lightning strikes twice



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This morning I took the dogs on a different walk - avoiding where I think Dot picked up her seed yesterday.... Kiki came bouncing back from a bunny chasing dash shaking her head  I had a look but couldn't see anything.
The shaking continued... still shaking when we got home. Still shaking after she'd had breakfast 
Phoned vet - no appointment until this afternoon.
Took her at 3.... yes another grass seed - more boob cushions - unfortunately Kiki has less of a nose to anchor her by than Dot, her ears are smaller and the seed came out in pieces - with blood  Four pieces were removed, vet not confident that she got it all so Kiki has to go back tomorrow morning so the vet can have another look see and if she is not happy then Kiki will be admitted, sedated and have thorough ear investigation 

Dot is bounding around being a thug. Her ear stinks  but I'm hoping the antibiotics with kick in and any infection down there will clear up. She is back to the vet Monday 

Just hoping that grass seeds don't come in threes and it will be Inzi tomorrow 
I've had dogs in the uk for 26 years and never had a grass seed incident - 2 in 2 days is too many.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor stinky grassy eared poos!! 
Stick to the beach marzi! 
I hope they are both ok, and Kiki gets it all out tomorrow xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Seeds are a damn nuisance. Hope Kiki is ok and the vet did get it all. Horrible things.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So weird! Poor Kiki!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Kiki wow 2 days in a row...stay away from the grass Hope she is feeling better!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh no  what rotten luck - hope they did get it all and that Dot is also OK


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor girls and poor you. I know hire stressful it is. I will pray that Kiki won't need and more things done.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless Kiki. She wiggled and waggled and sang her way into the vet's room and submitted to another ear examination. Vet said it looked good - couldn't see any more bits of seed - although the ear is inflammed and there was a bit of pus. So ear drops for the week and back again next friday, hopefully for the all clear.


Also got them to have a look at Dot, who is not due back in until Monday but i am concerned because her ear is honky 
She can't have drops because the seed was stuck in her ear drum and it had a hole in it where the seed had come out. She is on oral antibiotics. Apparently it did look a bit yucky  but they want to leave it over the weekend and give it a chance to settle down.
Dot in true Dot style does not seem remotely effected and is being as irrepressible as always while Kiki works the room for sympathy 

Poor little doggies can't stand the thought of limiting ourselves to tarmac and mown park grass - I love my wild walks. Hopefully the snood will arrive today and we'll see if that will be an effective fashionable barrier to beastly grass seeds.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh no! How unlucky, poor poos - Poppy spends a lot of time with her whole head buried at the bottom of hedgerows and we've picked a fair few from her fur, they're like arrows, so sharp. I think snood sales will be on the increase Marzi! Good luck with Dot on Monday xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Which snood look have you gone for?
The fun look??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Or the more mature sensible one??


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Biker dogs! Yay!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rats - I didn't see the fun ones when I was looking - any knitters out there fancy making novelty headgear for my seed prone poos?
Dot's snood, which didn't come today, is black with white dots (  it seemed appropriate somehow!!!) the lady was going to make one specially for her - as her measurements were a little smaller than her normal ones. If Dot's works and fits Kiki I'll order one for Kiki - plain black?!?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Your poor girls, hate grass seeds - trouble is we have neglected our garden so much we have long grass in a few places so Dudley can even get them at home! anyone know any horticulture students that would like doing a free garden makeover?!!
my Mum-in-law is a dab hand with a sewing machine, perhaps she could start making a few 'Anti grass seed ear protectors'!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Rats - I didn't see the fun ones when I was looking - any knitters out there fancy making novelty headgear for my seed prone poos?
> Dot's snood, which didn't come today, is black with white dots (  it seemed appropriate somehow!!!) the lady was going to make one specially for her - as her measurements were a little smaller than her normal ones. If Dot's works and fits Kiki I'll order one for Kiki - plain black?!?


Red for Kiki!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Or maybe red and black like ladybird heads??


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Poor Dot and Kiki, I hope their ears are better soon.

The snoods are great but how do you get a dog to keep it on - I'm just imaging head down, leg up and snood off (or are they better 'fixed' than that)?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I've just seen for the first time in fb the grass seed you are taking about. Terrible!!!


----------

